# Former Head Coach John Lucas joins Clippers staff!



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers18-2009sep18,0,6055694.story

another GREAT signing by Dunleavy!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Best move by Dunleavy since raping the Wolves by getting Cassell AND a first for Jaric & Chalmers.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

BINGO!! This is exhilarating news! Not only does Dunleavy continue to prove himself as a top GM in this league, he also hires a very capable, highly-respected (as the article notes) and experienced member of the NBA coaching fraternity to assist with coaching duties this year and possibly, if I may jump to conclusions, supplant him as head coach for the 2010-11 season? This one-year trial contract I believe is hinting that such a notion could become a very real possibility. 

Dunleavy surely must realize that his true calling is in the front office and in order to maintain his edge, as well as his sanity he won't be able to juggle both positions forever. Lucas, a highly-experienced, tough, yet player-friendly coach would seem to be a logical choice. So, hopefully this season is a good one for him in acclimating to the team, players and system so that next year, should Coach D decide to vacate his position we'll have a smooth transition with Lucas, who can slide in and hit the ground running. Congrats Duns, that's another gold star!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think this is a huge move for the organization. Not only is he great at working with guards (Baron, Gordon), but the players who train under him respect the hell out of him. It also doesnt hurt he mentors troubled players.

Great hire right before the season.


----------

